# Dual Citizenship



## thomasmann (Mar 19, 2011)

First of all, I would like to congratulate to the creators of this website. It is highly informative about different topics related to migrations in the broadest sense of the word.
This is my situation:
I was born in Peru, after finishing my studies in Lima, I emigrated to the United States, and recently I obtained my American Citizenship. Since, Peru allows dual citizenship, I have the American and the Peruvian citizenship.
I am thinking to visit Peru the next year, and I am wondering if it is possible to visit Peru just with my American passport? Will I have any sort of inconvenience if I don’t show my Peruvian passport in migrations? Or can I show my American passport in my visit Peru, without carrying the Peruvian passport?
Even though I’ll appreciate each answer related to this topic, It would be great if someone (with dual citizenship) can share with me his/her migratory experience.
Thanks and I would appreciate to read your comments!
Have a great day!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should check with the Peruvian consulate in the US as to the laws regarding passports for Peru.

I'm a dual national (France and the US) and although France doesn't insist on your entering France on your French passport, I've always carried both when traveling to the US. The US does insist that you should enter the US only on a US passport if you have one (or are entitled to one). Using the "local" passport normally simplifies matters greatly (and the "returning citizen" line is generally much shorter on arrival).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thomasmann (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! I have no problem with using my Peruvian passport, the problem is if I am going to endanger my U.S. citizenship, since American authorities will realize the lack of entry/exit stamp (from Peru) in my American passport. They might ask me about my trip, and why I don’t have those stamps in my passport. On the other hand, I don’t think it is good idea to explain to those U.S. Immigration officers about my “dual citizenship”. That’s the reason, I would like to travel to Peru or anywhere with one passport (The American).
I thought about renouncing the Peruvian citizenship (Since I don’t have any desire to live in Peru in the future), but I don’t know how long is the process, and how is the “reaction” from Peruvian authorities about the idea of a Peruvian citizen with the renounce of citizenship!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

thomasmann said:


> Thanks for your reply! I have no problem with using my Peruvian passport, the problem is if I am going to endanger my U.S. citizenship, since American authorities will realize the lack of entry/exit stamp (from Peru) in my American passport. They might ask me about my trip, and why I don’t have those stamps in my passport. On the other hand, I don’t think it is good idea to explain to those U.S. Immigration officers about my “dual citizenship”. That’s the reason, I would like to travel to Peru or anywhere with one passport (The American).
> I thought about renouncing the Peruvian citizenship (Since I don’t have any desire to live in Peru in the future), but I don’t know how long is the process, and how is the “reaction” from Peruvian authorities about the idea of a Peruvian citizen with the renounce of citizenship!


You will leave and enter the US with your US passport and enter and leave Peru with your Peruvian passport if the authorities require it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You won't endanger your US citizenship if you use your two passports like twostep explained. And there's no real reason to renounce your Peruvian citizenship. Don't know how they are about visas, but it can always be handy to be able to dash back there on short notice if you want to see family and all.

Frankly, the US makes things very difficult for US citizens living abroad should they want to renounce US citizenship. So they hardly have much claim to insist you renounce your original nationality. I wouldn't brag about being a dual national on entry, but chances are it won't come up and if it does, you just answer the question you were asked.

On my recent returns to the US, they don't really bother to check for stamps by other countries (unless they do a quick look through to make sure you haven't been anyplace you're not supposed to go). I usually get a bit of "additional" questioning because I am not resident in the US, but it's pretty routine stuff. (I'm not good at answering questions after 7 hours on an airplane, but I always seem to make it through.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

